# Fished the Ohio River Tribs today



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Only fish of worthy mention. Here is my buddy with a 23 lb blue cat he caught on 8 lb mono and a slip bobber rigged with a couple minnows. And yes that may actually be a football inside it, the gut was huge, he barely got it in.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice fish. were u targeting cats?


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

not at all. Was targeting anything i could catch


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

GotStripes said:


> not at all. Was targeting anything i could catch


OK, where were you, gps coordinates, time of day, depth of river, trib name, I want it all.
LMJ


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Tell Mike I said howdy next time you see him. Good luck!


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Date: 3/25/2007
Time: Evening
Surface Temp: 63
Water Clarity: Clear
Weather: Sunny
Target: White Bass
From: Bank
Location: OR Trib
Baits: White Rooster Tail
Depth: 1-4'
Fish Count: 25
Species Caught: White Bass, Wiper
Notes: They were really biting today. I didn't change baits, just stuck with the white rooster tail. Caught about 5 over 3lb, so it was a little better than just WB.

The water temp really warmed up this weekend, or maybe the last temp I took I ready wrong? The last temp was in the mid/high 40s.


CW


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey mike dam nice blue!!! dave


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the water temp skyrocketed this weekend, i need to get out and make my first hybrid trip of the year


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Dave my phone went to poo, give me a call as I do not have your number anymore


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

dwwv4 said:


> hey mike dam nice blue!!! dave


Yeah, that cat looks like it's wearing 'ol Mike down a bit, eh?

LMJ


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

GotStripes said:


> Only fish of worthy mention. Here is my buddy with a 23 lb blue cat he caught on 8 lb mono and a slip bobber rigged with a couple minnows. And yes that may actually be a football inside it, the gut was huge, he barely got it in.


Nice fish. Good Job!


----------

